# Codesys  als Anfänger , Analoge werte skalieren,



## rasoul_1989 (20 August 2016)

Hi alle ,,,,

ich beauche Hilfe 
ich habe ein Pressur Sensor(0-10 bar) ,von dem ich 4-20 mA bekomme. möchte ich das skalieren ,damit ich für 0 bar 4mA und für 10 bar 20 mA bekomme. aber finde ich keine Funktion bausteine. Gibt es so etwas _?


----------



## egro (20 August 2016)

Ich denke, du bekommst einen Wert zwischen 0 und 32000+noch etwas...

Skalieren kannst du z.B. mit dem FU_Linear_2Punkt aus der Gebäude_allgemein.lib von WAGO.


----------



## shrimps (20 August 2016)

HI
Lies mal OSCAT durch
hth
Shrimps


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 August 2016)

Oder ganz einfach selber was basteln falls dir das was du findest nicht zusagst. 
Deine Karte liefert bei 0Bar = 4mA = 0 als Eingangswert deiner Analogkarte. 
10Bar = 20mA = 32767 als Eingangswert. 
Jetzt gehst du hin und skalierst dir deinen Wert. 
(10.0/32767.0)*Eingangswert
So hättest du dir deinen Wert in Bar skaliert. Die Null hinter dem Punkt ist damit deine Realzahl auch Nachkommastellen hat. 
Möchtest du den Wert lieber in mBar ? (10000.0/32767)*Eingangswert. 
Das ganze kannst du recht einfach anpassen. 
Du könntest deinem Ergebnis auch noch ein Offset dazu packen falls Nötig. 
Klar kannst du auch etwas fertiges nehmen. Aber denke so hast du alles was du benötigst um ggf mal selber einen Skalierungsbaustein zu machen wenn die anderen dir nicht gefallen 

Schönes Gruß und noch ein schönes Restwochenende allen


----------



## rasoul_1989 (21 August 2016)

Danke so viell!


----------



## computershooter (15 September 2016)

beim codesys ist die 4 mA nicht 0 weil die unterste 3 bits status signale sind.


----------

